# Sig p250



## Capn Hook (Jan 9, 2012)

Thoughts on this 'modular pistol'? Goes from full size to subcompact. Chages size and caliber in minutes. Any one got one? Likes, dislikes?


----------



## Grove (Jul 7, 2012)

Worst trigger i have ever felt, heavy double action only trigger, the concept tanked from the start, a caliber change kit cost as much as just buying another used gun

got mine cheap at pawn shop $250, sold for $350


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Capn Hook said:


> Thoughts on this 'modular pistol'? Goes from full size to subcompact. Chages size and caliber in minutes. Any one got one? Likes, dislikes?


They have great reviews on Buds, with 4.8/5 rating-28/32 gave 5/5 ....I've been looking at them for a while too. Awesome price for entry level Sig with lots of features, although i have not shot one yet. I think for the extra $$ I'm gonna wait for a 2022 or a 226. 

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/21_28/products_id/69735


----------



## Capn Hook (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys


----------



## barebones1 (Nov 24, 2009)

*p250*

PRO I put 500 rounds thru mine. ate everything i fed it, flawless every time. good feel and ballance. 

CON They have this odd cropped hammer double action that i could never quite master with the heavy trigger. All the good internet reviews really made me work at it. No matter how hard i tryed, Just didnt like it.

RESULT traded it for 1911 i did not need just to get it out of gun case.


my 2 cent


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

the trigger is the sole reason for this gun not being a real winner

double action will never been as good/easy/accurate to shoot, just not possible


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

Probably the best stock true DAO trigger made, smooth and light. People who think it's a bad trigger don't really know how to shoot DAO.
Raised on Glocks I suppose. 

They had a bad first out because people were expecting something that was quicker to shoot like a striker. They also had some reliability issues in the first generation models. True DAO means a full stroke for reset, again most people don't know how to shoot it. It's not built for competition speed. Think SIG DAK without the intermediate click and reset.

It is fine for a defensive pistol. I think the ability to change grips, caliber, and size is more of a gimmick in the States. In some European countries, where the number of firearms is limited, it could be a neat concept. Here in the States it's not that much more money to just get another gun.


----------

